# Hi, I am new, with a question



## olivia27 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi. I am new here. I joined because an MUA'er said I could sell my lightly used makeup here. Is this true, and if so, how do I go about doing it?

Thank you. 

-Olivia


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 16, 2011)

Not sure ..but I would like to buy


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 16, 2011)

Ladies,
  	Don't be a stranger - enjoy the forums!!!

  	PS: In order to have access to the Clearance Bin you need to have made approx 50 posts HTH.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra, Olivia! Hope to see you around the forum. This thread has lots of good info: 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/threa...eed-to-know-about-accessing-the-clearance-bin


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 17, 2011)

thank you for the help =D


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 18, 2011)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 20, 2011)

thank you =D


----------



## Susanne (Jan 30, 2011)




----------

